# Home Theatre Setup



## btelin (Feb 1, 2011)

Bought a home with HT setup, the recevier (old Teac) died. I'm thinking of replacing the receiver with a 
Onkyo nr708. 
Sub woofer is an Audiosource 10001 - Will this be sufficient? Recommondations if not.
Center speaker needs replacing - recommendations?
I have four of the older small Bose white speakers mounted in the ceiling in each corner of the room. Will these work or should they be replaced. Should I add a couple front speakers in additon to the center. Recommendations?

TV is Toshiba Regza 56"

Any recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## btelin (Feb 1, 2011)

$500-$1000 not including the Onkyo.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

If you could dedicate the $1000, you could go with the SVS SBS-02 5 channel setup for $699 http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm

And have $300 towards a sub such as an Emotiva
http://emotiva.com/ultra_sub10.shtm

This setup would give you all matching speakers and a new powerhouse sub.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am with Dale. Replacing the Bose would definitely be a step in the right direction and the SVS Package is amazing value for the money.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you happy with your current speakers? If so just replace the center speaker with a new Bose center, the Onkyo and away you go. If you are not happy with your current set-up... do you have a size requirement? I agree the SVS would be a nice upgrade from your Bose but, they are a bit larger than the cubes (if that matters to you).
OTOH
"Should I add a couple of front speakers in addition to the center?" 
My opinion? YES!
A few that fit your budget that I'd recommend you audition in addition to SVS:
PSB Image B6
Monitor Audio Silver RS1
Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE
Aperion Audio Intimus 6B
Revel Concerta M12
and maybe even;
Infinity Primus P163BK
Yamaha NS-333

Now, if you have room for floorstanding speakers ......


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would also look at the Axiom M3 v3 as well as the wallmount version: http://axiomaudio.com/m3-onwall-speakers.html

I did a review on them here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/speaker-reviews/35847-axiom-m3-v3-wall-speaker-review.html

Incredible sounding speaker with wonderful clarity and imaging.


----------



## btelin (Feb 1, 2011)

I do have room for floor mounts but Bose mounts in the ceiling. Can I use the Bose and add floor mounts together? Should I replace the Bose with another speaker? If so will they fit on the Bose mounting hardware?

Thanks


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I would not mix different speaker makers or different models. 

Currently are the front Bose speakers at ceiling height and all the way out to the far corners?
That is not good positioning no matter what type of speaker used. 
Proper front speaker height: the L/C/R should have the midrange/tweeters at ear level.
Front left/right horizontal spacing: each speaker should be approximately 30 degrees from center.

Here are some good visual guides:
http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/surround-sound-speaker-set-up/

http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/speaker-setup-guide/index.html

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/s...ome-theater-speaker-layout-an-essential-guide

If you don't have the money for a good full system now: 
I would buy 3 good speakers for the front (they can be any brand/model that sounds best to you)(bigger floor speakers should give better bass if you can't afford a good sub right away) and use the older Bose for the surround speakers. 
Then in a few months or a year, buy the remaining surround speakers that match the good front speakers.


----------



## btelin (Feb 1, 2011)

What is your opinion of this bundle?

Jamo S426HCS3 5pcs Speaker System & Onkyo TX-NR708 7.2 Channel 3D Receiver for $ 744 including shipping?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would not use the Bose mounted to the ceiling in addition to floor standers. And yes, "I" would replace the Bose speakers but, like I said, if you like them you should keep them. As for the Bose mounts, my guess is that they will not work with speakers other than Bose. 
Not familiar with Jamo at all and their web site does not offer much info on them. The Onkyo TX-NR708 is pretty well respected and should be a good upgrade from your old TEAC.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I have read a lot of threads that people really like the Jamo's. Personally, I would be concerned about the power the speakers can handle, but then again I push mine pretty hard. What is your plan for a sub?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

nova said:


> I would not use the Bose mounted to the ceiling in addition to floor standers. And yes, "I" would replace the Bose speakers but, like I said, if you like them you should keep them. As for the Bose mounts, my guess is that they will not work with speakers other than Bose.
> Not familiar with Jamo at all and their web site does not offer much info on them. The Onkyo TX-NR708 is pretty well respected and should be a good upgrade from your old TEAC.


Completely agree with Mark on all points. :T


----------



## btelin (Feb 1, 2011)

Going with your recommendation. 

And have $300 towards a sub such as an Emotiva


Thanks!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Sweet! I'm sure you're gonna dig it when you get it all setup. The Ultra Sub 10 seems like a really good deal for $329.


----------



## btelin (Feb 1, 2011)

OK ready to pull the trigger when I stumbled across this deal:
Pioneer VSX 1020K for $ 418 compared to 
Onkyo NR708 for $ 598

Time to buy one of these! Thoughts please


----------

